# How many different snake species have you seen in your own yard?



## TNT78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was just reading another thread which got me thinking about how many species of snakes I've spotted in my yard.
On an acreage block in SEQ, I have seen a couple of RBBs pass through.
There was a communal nest of yellow-faced whip snakes under the thicket adjacent to the house.
I once removed an agro coastal taipan from the cockatoo aviary.
... and there's the resident coastal who still calls the shed home to this day (possibly the same one that I once unravelled off my screaming corella!)
4 different species for memory, maybe more.
How many species have you spotted in the same yard? Please give a rough location too!


----------



## iHerp (Oct 26, 2013)

0 In Victoria, Melbourne


----------



## RedFox (Oct 26, 2013)

Country Vic- a few eastern browns, lots of blue tongue lizards.

Cairns suburbia- 1 juvenile scrubby, two common tree snakes, a dead brown coloured snake that an kite dropped (I was pretty young). A few different lizards, lots of Asian house geckos. 

Living in Melbourne- none.

Not in my yard but every once and a while when driving through suburbia you will see the odd scrubby coming out of the drains to keep the feral cat population down.


----------



## Ash1990 (Oct 26, 2013)

Middle of cane fields Far North QLD.
Snakes:
- Dolls eyes (Boiga irregularis) = we have a few regulars that live under the house and in the roof, quiet enough that we nudge them off the stairs with our feet when they snooze there.
-Green tree snakes (Dendrelaphis punctulata) = one that likes to live in the hose holder and scare the living day lights out of my mother when she tries to water the garden
-water pythons = big male we rescued from the neighbours fishing nets, can ID him from the scars, his very grumpy gf (so we guess), and a young juvenile that we have kicked out of the hen house a couple of time.
-scrub python = monster of a snake that was munching on our ducks for awhile till we caught him in the act (we thought it was the neighbours dogs)
-Keel backs = for ever getting stuck in the neighbours fish pond and we have to fish them out for him.
-teeny tiny, black, fast moving little snakes that we haven't been able to see and ID properly as of yet.

Lizards:
-millions of skinks, fast moving little buggers that we haven't bothered catching and ID'ing
- 1 pink tongued skink = found him in the banana patch, never seen another one.

Frogs:
Lots of giant green frogs that sit around the kitchen window catching bugs, little brown ones that are pretty cute, big brown patchy ones that poop everywhere and are constantly being evicted from the house because they leap out at you during the night and pee as they fly pass. Also Rocket frogs that we find in the gardens.

And thats all I can remember at this stage


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've only ever seen one adult Eastern Brown snake and Marbled Geckos.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 26, 2013)

marble geckos , browns , red bellies ,blue tongues , skinks , bearded dragons and tigers


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I dont see snakes in my yard at all. we just get a couple of resident blue-tongues hanging around. Nearby you can find red-bellies, swamp snakes, diamond pythons and water dragons


----------



## wildthings (Oct 27, 2013)

lots of RBBs, water way behind our block, a few browns in the bird room( they still scare me, agro damn snakes), a green tree snake rescued from the dog, a red naped snake also rescued from the dogs, a few yellow faced whip snakes that live in the rock garden, no pythons sadly lots of common skinks and big skinks that are Robusta skinks, I think


----------



## RedFox (Oct 27, 2013)

Ash1990 said:


> Middle of cane fields Far North QLD.
> Snakes:
> - Dolls eyes (Boiga irregularis) = we have a few regulars that live under the house and in the roof, quiet enough that we nudge them off the stairs with our feet when they snooze there.
> -Green tree snakes (Dendrelaphis punctulata) = one that likes to live in the hose holder and scare the living day lights out of my mother when she tries to water the garden
> ...



Depending on where you are in north QLD the teeny tiny black snakes could be small eyed snakes, Cryptophis nigrescens. My friend has some that live in and around her horse feed shed. They're not as ugly as people make them out to be, if you don't look too closely.


----------



## eipper (Oct 27, 2013)

Amphibians
Litoria brevipalmata, L. gracilenta, L. caerulea, Limn peronii, C signifera and Rhinella marina

Lizards,
P barbata, I leseuerii, D. australis, A. verreauxi, L. delicata, C. robustus, C. taeniolatus, C. pulcher, C. vivax, L. foliorum, E. quoyii, N. robusta, O. tyroni, G. dubia, T. scincoides.

Snakes
M. s. variegata, D. punctulata, T. mairri, P. porphyriacus, D. psammophis, R. nigrescens, V. annulata. 

Southern suburbs of brisbane, urban 1/4 acre block, adjacent to a creek and bushland


----------



## Magpie (Oct 28, 2013)

I've seen:
M. s. imbricata
P. textilis
M. amethistina
Dendrelaphis calligastra
Dendrelaphis punctulata
Cryptophis nigrescens
Cacophis harriettae
M. s. cheynei
Boiga irregularis
P. porphyriacus
Suta dwyeri
And some blind snakes.


----------



## eipper (Oct 28, 2013)

How many different backyards magpie.... At least 3 from that list if not more


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 28, 2013)

Bluetongue, Eastern Beardie, RRB, Browns, Coastal Carpet, Diamond, Green Tree Frog, Brown Tree Frog, White Lipped Tree Frog, Cane Toad, Other species of Toads, Marbled Geckos, Asian House Geckos, Velvet Geckos, Leaf-Tailed Geckos and I saw a tiger once


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 28, 2013)

eipper said:


> How many different backyards magpie.... At least 3 from that list if not more



I would guess yards in WA,New England area of NSW and Nth Qld.Or they could all be endemic to Canadia.


----------



## Becciewebb (Oct 28, 2013)

I've only seen two: Pseudonaja textilis, Eastern Brown and Carpet snakes


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 28, 2013)

red bellies,golden crowns,GTs,eastern water skinks,velvet geckos,broad tailed geckos,bluies,lacies


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 28, 2013)

When I lived in NSW: Browns, RBB, Death Adders, Carpets, Bandy Bandy, some blind snake & other small elapids. Bluetongues, waterdragons, some large monitors which I now believe were lacies. We lived in the middle of the bush with a creek behind us.

When I moved to vic: Don't see anything ever unless I go looking for them.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 28, 2013)

None. But altogether in the wild green tree snake,keel back, red bellied black snake


----------



## Magpie (Nov 1, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> I would guess yards in WA,New England area of NSW and Nth Qld.Or they could all be endemic to Canadia.




WA (Perth), New England (Tamworth), FNQ (Cairns) and Southern downs / Granite belt (Texas). All my yards though.
Funnily enough, I haven't seen any snakes in my yard here in Central western Alberta. No lizards either. Quite a few frogs around though.


----------



## spud_meister (Nov 1, 2013)

Just one Eastern Brown, though since I got the veggie garden going, I've had blue-tongues dropping in to visit.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 1, 2013)

Property in Mudgee: brown snakes, RBBs, blue tongues, shingle backs (learnt the hard way that their bite is nasty), monitors (not sure what sort) and the odd gecko.

Rental in Mackay: resident spotted python and sooo many geckos.


----------



## bigguy (Nov 2, 2013)

Over 25 years have seen in my yard at Niagara Park Diamond Pythons, Brown Trees, Green Tree, Red Bellies, Swamp Snakes, Yellow Faced Whips, Small Eyed Snakes, Krefts and Goldern Crowned snakes


----------

